# Boycraft Chevrolet & Steelcraft Airflow



## Steelcraft1937 (Dec 14, 2021)

Went on a little road trip with my dad today and picked these two up. Gave the Chevy a real good cleaning and I’m really happy with how it turned out! Would love to find a set of the lens caps that finish off the headlights or at least see a detailed photo and some measurements so I can fabricate a set myself. The airflow has
A really nice body and is a prime candidate for restoration.


----------



## geosbike (Dec 15, 2021)

way kool


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 16, 2021)

Great score!


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 24, 2021)

Do you know who sold the Boycraft line. I have a streamline tricycle with Boycraft water slide decal under seat.


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Dec 30, 2021)

oldy57 said:


> Do you know who sold the Boycraft line. I have a streamline tricycle with Boycraft water slide decal under seat. View attachment 1533467
> View attachment 1533469



Hey! From what I’ve been told Boycraft is just rebranded Steelcraft that was sold through Sears exclusively. Any chance you’d like to sell that trike??


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 30, 2021)

very cool pedal cars. I find it odd they refer to the dark one as a Chevrolet. the only Chevrolet looking part on it is the hood ornament, and even that doesn't really match


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 31, 2021)

Steelcraft1937 said:


> Hey! From what I’ve been told Boycraft is just rebranded Steelcraft that was sold through Sears exclusively. Any chance you’d like to sell that trike??




i second that !


----------

